# Synchronisation entre mac et iphone



## djcoco28 (2 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai une amie qui a, une fois, branché son iPhone pour transférer des fichiers sur le mac d'un gars de sa classe.
Depuis dès qu'elle prend des photos ou vidéo sur son téléphone, tout apparaît sur l'ordinateur directement.

J'ai regarder sur son tel et le compte icloud auquel elle est connecté est bien le sien.
Comme est ce possible ? Comment faire pour stopper ce phénomène ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Décembre 2019)

S’est-elle connectée avec son identifiant iCloud sur le Mac?
A t’elle activé un partage?
Dans quel dossier vont les photos...logiciel Photos, un dossier X...


----------



## djcoco28 (2 Décembre 2019)

Elle n'a saisi à priori aucun identifiant.
Les photos apparaissent directement dans le logiciel "Photos" via iCloud.


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2019)

Est ce que iTunes était ouvert sur le Mac à ce moment ?


----------



## djcoco28 (2 Décembre 2019)

Oui, iTunes était ouvert..


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Si iTunes était ouvert et la synchronisation automatique activée le Mac a sauvegardé L'iPhone.
Tu dois pouvoir le voir.


----------



## djcoco28 (3 Décembre 2019)

Je dois pouvoir le voir où ?
Je n'ai plus accès au mac.
Et encore aujourd'hui dès qu'une photo est prise avec l'iPhone elle apparait instantanément sur le iPhotos du mac.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Ben justement sur le Mac en question, tu n'as plus accès et comment sais-tu que la photo est sur  le Mac ?
Dans iTunes sur le Mac il doit avoir la sauvegarde de l'iPhone et ses données pour répondre à ta question


----------



## djcoco28 (3 Décembre 2019)

C'est une histoire bien compliqué, mais mon amie s'est faché avec le propriétaire du mac depuis qu'il lui a fait du chantage en échange de la diffusion de certaines photos. 
Je suis de mon côté en contact avec la soeur du propriétaire du mac qui m'a donné l'info.

D'accord donc le seul moyen d'éviter ça, il faut aller sur le mac ?


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Ah oui en effet sale histoire, oui il faut avoir accès au Mac pour supprimer la sauvegarde de l'iPhone.Ton amie s'est pas un peu faite berner , vu le chantage ?


----------



## djcoco28 (3 Décembre 2019)

Si un peu trop ! Mais malheureusement naïvement elle a juste voulu lui filer des dossier pour le BTS elle pensait pas que son tel serait sauvegardé.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Ben désolé pour vous mais si tu n'as plus accès au Mac...disons que c'est compliqué


----------



## djcoco28 (3 Décembre 2019)

D'accord merci quand même pour ton aide !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Bonne suite pour vous, au cas tiens moi au courant


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2019)

djcoco28 a dit:


> Elle n'a saisi à priori aucun identifiant.
> Les photos apparaissent directement dans le logiciel "Photos" via iCloud.


Oui, ça c'est le comportement normal lorsqu'on connecte un iPhone et peu importe lequel, mais par la suite une fois déconnecté, plus rien n'est enregistré !


djcoco28 a dit:


> Depuis dès qu'elle prend des photos ou vidéo sur son téléphone, tout apparaît sur l'ordinateur directement.





djcoco28 a dit:


> D'accord donc le seul moyen d'éviter ça, il faut aller sur le mac ?


Sur un Mac qui n'est le sien, elle a dû obligatoirement entrer les codes de son compte iCloud et c'est bien ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire. Et si le propriétaire du Mac ne veut pas supprimer le compte de ton amie, elle restera à la rue de son propre compte. Il va être urgent pour elle de faire une sauvegarde dans SON Mac, de supprimer son compte iCloud en deux temps...
- https://appleid.apple.com/#!&page=signin
- https://www.apple.com/fr/privacy/contact/
...le mieux est de commencer par téléphoner à Apple, d'expliquer la situation sans trop entrer dans les détails et qui devrait être la même chose, puis de se recréer un nouveau compte Apple avec un nouvel identifiant et mot de passe.

Si ton amie à bien entré les codes de son compte iCloud dans son Mac, il fait ce qu'il veut, ce n’est pas très classe, c'est même à vomir de la part de cet abruti !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Si ton amie à bien entré les codes de son compte iCloud dans son Mac, il fait ce qu'il veut, ce n’est pas très classe, c'est même à vomir de la part de cet abruti !


Et oui toujours se méfier, à vouloir être trop gentil....voilà


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Ne serait-ce pas avec AirDrop que ces photos ont été transmises?


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Décembre 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ne serait-ce pas avec AirDrop que ces photos ont été transmises?



Je pense pas, confer post #1 à #5.


----------

